# HDMI vs Digital Optical



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

I use a $20 gadget box to break the sound out of the HDMI into optical for my older kenwood receiver. I have no urge to upgrade the receiver until it fully quits.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

From my experience, digital optical is a purer sounding connection.
HDMI just simplifies hookup by intercommunication between equipment. HDMI is for simplicity, digital optical was intended for quality connections.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Missouri Bound said:


> From my experience, digital optical is a purer sounding connection.


They're just bits, whether they come over HDMI or optical (or coax).

OP, buyers who are interested in new systems may be put off by it not having HDMI. Buyers who don't want to spend too much may not care. My old 7.1 HK receiver died (well, not completely, but it became unreliable), and I didn't want to break the bank on a replacement, so I got an old Onkyo 7.1 off CL for $80. It had the same optical and coax digital inputs the HK had, so everything that was previously hooked up to it just plugged right in. The only new functionality a brand new HDMI AVR would have got me would have been HDMI switching. I have a Logitech Harmony that does the same thing for me.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Without HDMI you have *NO:

7.1 DTS
DD Plus
Dolby Atmos
DTS HD
11.2
DTS:X
All you can get out of the Optical connection is maybe Dolby Digital and Dolby pro logic.*


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Missouri Bound said:


> From my experience, digital optical is a purer sounding connection.
> HDMI just simplifies hookup by intercommunication between equipment. HDMI is for simplicity, digital optical was intended for quality connections.


You are so mistaken. Optical won't have the Bandwidth HDMI has.
That's why optical doesn't support all the new Sound Formats.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

huesmann said:


> They're just bits, whether they come over HDMI or optical (or coax).
> 
> OP, buyers who are interested in new systems may be put off by it not having HDMI. Buyers who don't want to spend too much may not care. My old 7.1 HK receiver died (well, not completely, but it became unreliable), and I didn't want to break the bank on a replacement, so I got an old Onkyo 7.1 off CL for $80. It had the same optical and coax digital inputs the HK had, so everything that was previously hooked up to it just plugged right in. The only new functionality a brand new HDMI AVR would have got me would have been HDMI switching. I have a Logitech Harmony that does the same thing for me.


And wrong again.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

OK, you win. You probably have more $ tied up in your HT than I do in the 5 cars I own.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

huesmann said:


> OK, you win. You probably have more $ tied up in your HT than I do in the 5 cars I own.


It's not about winning, more about educating Folks what works and what doesn't. Optical has been around for ages and simply can't keep up with the DataStream these new Sound formats use.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

And what if you don't use those new Sound formats?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

huesmann said:


> And what if you don't use those new Sound formats?


Might as well just use a Soundbar. 
This is, after all the *Home Theater Forum, *and all the new Technologies such as 7.1 or 11.2 Surround sound should be discussed.
That includes the new Sound Formats such as DTS HD, Dolby Atmos and such.
I don't want to discuss Formats like Dolby pro logic, which we had in the 80's.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

As you say, it's the *Home Theater* subforum. Not the *New Sound Formats Only Home Theater* subforum.


----------



## squared80 (Feb 18, 2021)

huesmann said:


> They're just bits, whether they come over HDMI or optical (or coax).
> 
> OP, buyers who are interested in new systems may be put off by it not having HDMI. Buyers who don't want to spend too much may not care. My old 7.1 HK receiver died (well, not completely, but it became unreliable), and I didn't want to break the bank on a replacement, so I got an old Onkyo 7.1 off CL for $80. It had the same optical and coax digital inputs the HK had, so everything that was previously hooked up to it just plugged right in. The only new functionality a brand new HDMI AVR would have got me would have been HDMI switching. I have a Logitech Harmony that does the same thing for me.


Some incorrect information in here...


----------

